

 Some months and hard work later, Metricfire announces pricing and GA - tbh
http://blog.metricfire.com/2012/04/announcing-pricing-and-general-availability/

======
Trano
I've been wanting to add metrics to a small side project of mine for a while
and was looking at Metricfire and Mixpanel.

This announcement actually is pushing me away from Metricfire. The project I
am working on now will generate less than 100 data points per day, so paying
$30 a month is really high.

For someone who will take advantage of it, the $30 looks like a great plan,
but when they say it is for small projects, that just seems like too much for
the very small projects like mine.

~~~
tbh
Bear in mind that this is just the first pricing announcement, and that we're
not likely to get it exactly right first time! Pricing is hard, and we're
pushing this announcement out there to get more feedback on it.

We're willing to discuss super-small projects and we welcome feedback on our
pricing, particularly critical and particularly at the low end. Get in touch,
let's talk about it!

------
unit3
Architecture behind this is really, really good. Can't wait to get some time
to start seriously testing it.

------
woolyg
I've recommended Metricfire to a few clients now for statistics collation for
their apps. Where I used to cringe at the impending questions about
loading/processing/UI response overhead for error logging and that kinda
stuff, I'm loving that a product has practically all of the answers!

------
ogghead
MetricFire is a great product. Stupid simple to use, reliable, fast, no
discernable impact on our production systems to add monitoring. Does what it
says, works well.

~~~
tbh
You just listed all the qualities we're going for - thanks! :D

Let us know if you need anything!

------
barryoneill
I'm delighted to see metricfire starting to get some traction, it's a simple,
but powerful tool (Dave and Charlie are two very smart chaps).

------
niall_ohiggins
Very useful product with highly competitive prices. Dave and Charlie are
extremely sharp and very nice guys to boot.

------
ook
I heartily endorse this product and/or service.

------
frankhannigan
Great guys and a great idea worth checking out.

~~~
tbh
Thanks for your comments and support, Frank!

------
gavkearney
Very nice, really like it

------
DFectuoso
I have been using metricfire on some test stuff and I have to say I am
impressed. Any plans to having iOS sdk/support?

Google Analytics does a very good job of measuring events and not using tons
of resources, but then again it is hard to get real time dashboards with > 1M
events/day in GA

Edit - I had already asked this, but also Google App Engine support? Cheer and
keep making an awesome product guys!

~~~
tbh
No plans for iOS support yet, we're focusing on backend platforms for now.

We're going to put some energy into GAE support over the next few days. Thanks
for your comments, we appreciate the interest!

(Our backend systems scoff at >1M events/day - we already handle ~60M/day and
we've only just launched...)

